# Ithaca, NY



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in Elmira.
I _may_ have a TF nuc available this spring.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

ToeOfDog said:


> An acquaintance of mine lives near Ithaca, NY and is interested in starting Treatment Free Beekeeping. She needs a mentor and a source of TF bees. Also any Beekeeping associations that are TF friendly. If anyone can help please PM me with enough info so she can contact you. Thanks


Try Anarchy Apiaries on the web....Sam Comfort


----------

